# Dog ate wax, will it harm her ?



## willa

Molly, Labrador age 2 just ate the red wax of a mini baby bell.

Will this harm her ? I'm worried. I stupidly dropped it on the floor, and it was gone before I could stop her


----------



## Fleur

Missy my Bichon Frise ate a box of wax crayons - only side effect was rather colourful poo!!!


----------



## smokeybear

Not it is inert, it will slide through


----------



## willa

So it won't cause a blockage ?

Parents have left me looking after Molly for 2 weeks, and I'm terrified something bad will happen


----------



## willa

So will she be OK ? Need reassurance please !


----------



## lorilu

What is a 'mini baby bell'?

Do you have an animal poison control hotline in the UK? Find out what the number is and call it.


----------



## Fleur

Keep an eye on her if you are worried - if she is sick, refuses food, stops drinking, excessive panting call the vet, although I doubt she have any reaction - A dog the size of a lab should pass a little bit of wax with no problem, as said it is inert and should just slide right on through.


----------



## MerlinsMum

It's the wax on the outside of a small/mini cheese we have here. As said before, wax is inert and just come out the other end, no probs.


----------



## PawsOnMe

I highly doubt it will harm her, It's non toxic (has to be because children sometimes eat it-it's advertised as a lunch box food) and wax is inert so there shouldn't be a blockage problem.


----------



## DirtyGertie

willa said:


> So will she be OK ? Need reassurance please !


They do like to worry us don't they? Poppy at something on the beach last year, a real "treasure" find, I couldn't get near but it took her about 15 minutes to get through it. A couple of days later she pooped, with difficulty, something very strange which the vet examined and decided it was some sort of natural resin or other glue type stuff (Poppy got it off the beach near where some people have repaired boats). It took a week for her bowel movements to get back to normal and I had to keep an eye on her in case of obstructions. So I think if something like that passed through a small dog's system then the wax from a mini Baby Bell will be OK.

If you're really worried I'd ring the vet in the morning. But like the others have said I'm sure she will be fine.


----------



## smokeybear

willa said:


> So it won't cause a blockage ?
> 
> Parents have left me looking after Molly for 2 weeks, and I'm terrified something bad will happen


No, it is inert, it will not cause a blockage, it is not toxic, it will pass harmlesly through


----------



## willa

What does inert mean, lmao. Dogs are such a worry aren't they !


----------



## lorilu

MerlinsMum said:


> It's the wax on the outside of a small/mini cheese we have here. As said before, wax is inert and just come out the other end, no probs.


Ah, okay. Certainly does sound like it wouldn't be harmful to Molly though I understand the OPs worry, when pet sitting someone else's pet especially.

I've been doing some searching in hopes to find a poison control number like we have in the USA. So far I've only come up with this

Poisoning - General pet care - Our pets

Vet Help Direct - Online Vet Advice - Vet Reviews


----------



## Racheal021106

Fleur said:


> Missy my Bichon Frise ate a box of wax crayons - only side effect was rather colourful poo!!!


Haha my youngest (child) nibbled on a crayon I remember seeing purple in her poo and thinking WTH haha! 
Apologies for not being dog related


----------



## smokeybear

willa said:


> What does inert mean, lmao. Dogs are such a worry aren't they !


in this particular context

2.nonreactive: not readily changed by chemical or biological reaction


----------



## MerlinsMum

smokeybear said:


> 2.nonreactive: not readily changed by chemical or biological reaction


As in..... easy in, easy out. Would be the same if you ate a wax candle, a Babybel whole, or even decided to chomp an entire Edam cheese including the wax. Harmless, and non-toxic. [the excess amount of cheese in a whole edam would probably have some effect though]/


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Wax is fine. 

I ate one of these once... nothing happened! :lol:


----------



## willa

Been for a wee and pop thismorning, no sign of any wax in her poo ! It was a normally formed poo .......... Scoffed her breakfast down

How long will the wax take to pass ?


----------



## bay20

when my lab cross has eaten things he shouldnt its taken about 3 -4 days to show itself.


----------



## redroses2106

she will be fine  keep an eye for any changes to her, give it a couple of days to pass through, or it could be she has chewed it and you won't see it, sophie once ate a whole toothbrush and she was fine


----------



## Oliverlmy

My dog ate babybel wax I did the exact same thing two minutes ago


----------



## Oliverlmy

lorilu said:


> What is a 'mini baby bell'?
> 
> Do you have an animal poison control hotline in the UK? Find out what the number is and call it.


It is cheese with a wax wrapper I accidentally fed it to my dog


----------

